

What If API Status Pages Were Standardized? - anonfunction
http://redotheweb.com/2012/12/11/head-up-what-if-api-status-pages-were-standardized.html

======
jacobkg
This is a very appealing concept. It would make the CircuitBreaker pattern a
lot simpler to implement:
[http://martinfowler.com/bliki/CircuitBreaker.html](http://martinfowler.com/bliki/CircuitBreaker.html)

